# War on Georgia racoons



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 1, 2022)

https://sportsmensnation.com/podcasts/the-war-on-georgia-raccoons yall check this out and discuss. Interested to see what all the houndsman think.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2022)

TurkeyH90 said:


> https://sportsmensnation.com/podcasts/the-war-on-georgia-raccoons yall check this out and discuss. Interested to see what all the houndsman think.


I raised and hunted coonhounds most of my life, love the sport. I don't think opening up trapping for coons is going to do anything to the population as a whole. Certainly not nearly as much as we houndsmen did ourselves back in the 80s when big coon hides were selling for $35 and most folks were working for $3-$4 an hour. You could walk into a fur buyer's shed, and there were thousands and thousands hanging. Coons are pretty much overpopulated to the extreme nowadays since fur went down the drain. I'm shooing them off my porch every night and hitting the brakes three times every morning driving out to work before daylight.


----------



## buckpasser (Jun 5, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I raised and hunted coonhounds most of my life, love the sport. I don't think opening up trapping for coons is going to do anything to the population as a whole. Certainly not nearly as much as we houndsmen did ourselves back in the 80s when big coon hides were selling for $35 and most folks were working for $3-$4 an hour. You could walk into a fur buyer's shed, and there were thousands and thousands hanging. Coons are pretty much overpopulated to the extreme nowadays since fur went down the drain. I'm shooing them off my porch every night and hitting the brakes three times every morning driving out to work before daylight.



Good points. There aren’t enough trappers around right now to dent them too bad even if we all set out every trap in the shed and ran them year round.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2022)

I want more traps now.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 5, 2022)

Not listening to 74 minutes. Someone give a book report in 40 words or less.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 5, 2022)

Coons and possum have taken over


----------



## Throwback (Jun 5, 2022)

Houndsmen? What houndsmen? Very few left.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 5, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I want more traps now.


Trapshed.com can help you out


----------



## Throwback (Jun 5, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Not listening to 74 minutes. Someone give a book report in 40 words or less.


I’ll listen tonight and try


----------



## Throwback (Jun 5, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Coons and possum have taken over


We caught 6 in about 5 days on a 200 yard stretch of creek. Went back and checked about March and there were just as many prints as there were before. 
My next door neighbor has killed I can’t tell you how many coons and possums killing his poultry. It never ends.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2022)

Throwback said:


> We caught 6 in about 5 days on a 200 yard stretch of creek. Went back and checked about March and there were just as many prints as there were before.
> My next door neighbor has killed I can’t tell you how many coons and possums killing his poultry. It never ends.


I have poultry. I try to keep the coons down. Them dog proof do the best for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2022)

Another reason there`s so many more coons these days is the additional feed in the name of deer corn that a lot of folks put out. The more feed you place, the more coons you`re gonna have.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 5, 2022)

I have a neighbor who has a hard time keeping chickens due to coons.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Houndsmen? What houndsmen? Very few left.


I can't afford to feed a pack of hounds nowadays. I used to keep a pack or bear dogs, coonhounds, and beagles. Now, I have one spoiled rotten wiener dog.


----------



## antharper (Jun 5, 2022)

I don’t think the new regulations are going to do much of anything , to the hounds men or the coon population


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 6, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Another reason there`s so many more coons these days is the additional feed in the name of deer corn that a lot of folks put out. The more feed you place, the more coons you`re gonna have.


Agree, that is one reason I quit feeding, do plots when I can but its been free range the last 2 years. Except for white crimson in the fall for the spring.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 6, 2022)

Haven’t seen posted with year round trapping will you still need a trappers license to trap them.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 7, 2022)

is trapping them year round legal now?


----------



## jdgator (Jun 7, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Another reason there`s so many more coons these days is the additional feed in the name of deer corn that a lot of folks put out. The more feed you place, the more coons you`re gonna have.



And rats…


----------



## antharper (Jun 7, 2022)

jdgator said:


> And rats…


Also equals more Hawks


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 7, 2022)

And snakes, all in the food chain.  Anything you provide free feed for and protect them from predation ( coon hunters) they are gonna multiply biggly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2022)

And pigs.


----------



## pastorp (Jun 8, 2022)

I live in Florida, on a ranch. We half to thin out the coons & opossums every year if we want any ground nesting birds to hunt. The coons are especially hard on the turkey population. And out quail population has been gone for years. We are raising quail and releasing them on the ranch but thinned the coon population first. 
another problem is people blessing us with unwanted pets. Cats especially and dogs.


----------



## Mac (Jun 8, 2022)

Alabama already have year round trapping of coons trying to help the turkey population. No license required.


----------



## antharper (Jun 8, 2022)

Mac said:


> Alabama already have year round trapping of coons trying to help the turkey population. No license required.


I didn’t know that , it should be no license required in Ga . But it is free on your land


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 9, 2022)

After I retired I got into trapping hogs, trying to remove them from the property. For a few days it looked like the corn was being eaten but the trap was never thrown. So I set up a trail cam to see what was going on.
It was an invasion of coons!
Every night we probably had 50 or so come to my trap to eat corn. And this was on property where it was rare to even see a coon.
I could just imagine what that many did to ground nests.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 16, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Another reason there`s so many more coons these days is the additional feed in the name of deer corn that a lot of folks put out. The more feed you place, the more coons you`re gonna have.


I quit feeding my back yard deer as the coons showed up and took over……they’ve left thank goodness! I’ve seen plenty around dumpsters but only seen a few in the wild.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 16, 2022)

Can't wait to set the 12 dog proofs I got this spring here in WV


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 16, 2022)

You know the funny thing ? When I was growing up in WV….we often had to drive 2 1/2 hours, across state lines to Circleville Ohio….just to tree 1 single coon with hounds. 2 or 3 a night was something talked about ! And that was with my cousins night champion coonhound. No baiting back then, Ohio had the big cornfields.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You know the funny thing ? When I was growing up in WV….we often had to drive 2 1/2 hours, across state lines to Circleville Ohio….just to tree 1 single coon with hounds. 2 or 3 a night was something talked about ! And that was with my cousins night champion coonhound. No baiting back then, Ohio had the big cornfields.



They are pretty thick here now, way less people running hounds, many have gotten older, can't get around and very few new guys recruited


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You know the funny thing ? When I was growing up in WV….we often had to drive 2 1/2 hours, across state lines to Circleville Ohio….just to tree 1 single coon with hounds. 2 or 3 a night was something talked about ! And that was with my cousins night champion coonhound. No baiting back then, Ohio had the big cornfields.


We used to drive several hours down to eastern NC to coon hunt. You could tree more down there in a week than you would all season up here. Now, since almost nobody coon hunts here, they're thick as flies.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You know the funny thing ? When I was growing up in WV….we often had to drive 2 1/2 hours, across state lines to Circleville Ohio….just to tree 1 single coon with hounds. 2 or 3 a night was something talked about ! And that was with my cousins night champion coonhound. No baiting back then, Ohio had the big cornfields.


My uncles hunted them @ beckley, could tree 1 or 2.

Where did you live


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 17, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> My uncles hunted them @ beckley, could tree 1 or 2.
> 
> Where did you live


Cabell county,  Beech fork area


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Cabell county,  Beech fork area


Bought my boat motor out that way


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 17, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Bought my boat motor out that way


IF you came across Doss ridge or up Coon creek...them's my people out that way.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 17, 2022)

Ran out 64 and took the exit, have hunted beech fork a couple times for waterfowl.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 17, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Ran out 64 and took the exit, have hunted beech fork a couple times for waterfowl.


Probably took Hughes branch then. Ive got plenty of kin buried there at Beech Fork/Camp Branch cemetery right up the hill from all them cabins the state built.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 17, 2022)

You know the guy that has a tree stand memorial there at the WMA?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 17, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> You know the guy that has a tree stand memorial there at the WMA?


Not right off, you have his name ? Lots of Walkers, Yeager's, Blankenship's and Atkins round thru there.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Not right off, you have his name ? Lots of Walkers, Yeager's, Blankenship's and Atkins round thru there.



Saw it a few years ago, great friend


----------



## Big7 (Jun 17, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Not listening to 74 minutes. Someone give a book report in 40 words or less.


what ima' saying.

I listened to about 15 minutes of ads and turned it off.

But.. It ain't going to make anyone that don't already do it start doing it.

Wont amount to a hill of beans.

Prolly all the ones wanting it are city folk and don't know or care to store their trash and pet food properly and think coons are a nuisance.

They actually help out the eco- system and unless you got a blue million in one spot, they don't hurt anything.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 17, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Saw it a few years ago, great friend
> View attachment 1158267


Haven't seen that one, I know some Parsons tho.. Had a buddy Dakota Black drowned out there too.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 18, 2022)

Big7 said:


> what ima' saying.
> 
> I listened to about 15 minutes of ads and turned it off.



Me too. Jeez


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2022)

Gaswamp said:


> is trapping them year round legal now?


Not so fast? The legislature has passed the law. Not sure if kemp has signed it yet. Once he does it’s up to WRD to set the season. They COULD, by law, open it year round.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2022)

https://www.11alive.com/article/spo...ssums/85-56406930-c0a7-491c-9482-f60d0df50063


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2022)

There’s some more current info. ^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2022)

Then there’s this. Talk about misinformation https://www.idausa.org/campaign/wil...unting-trapping-season-small-animals-georgia/


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 21, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Then there’s this. Talk about misinformation https://www.idausa.org/campaign/wil...unting-trapping-season-small-animals-georgia/


Clueless


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 23, 2022)

That’s so stupid! Neighbors yard chickens can’t even nest for possum and coons busting up nest and the hen turkeys coming through yard and on trail cam have no little ones for I assume the same reason


----------



## specialk (Jun 23, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> and very few new guys recruited



horn and beard hunters don't want no doggies on their land, they scare all the bigguns away.....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 23, 2022)

Need to import some more Black Panthers I reckon. That’ll put a hurtin on them.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 23, 2022)

specialk said:


> horn and beard hunters don't want no doggies on their land, they scare all the bigguns away.....


Muh big ole buckz


----------

